# NC Gun Law Trouble Looming



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Apparently, due to the idiot who shot his dad then headed on over to the school not too long ago, the NC politicians are thinking that, because he had mental problems but the store in Mebane still sold him the guns, they are going to enact a waiting period on long guns. Keep your eyes open, you may not be able to buy long guns the way you are used to. 

Of course, we have to suffer because the FBI NICS screwed up.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Apparently, due to the idiot who shot his dad then headed on over to the school not too long ago, the NC politicians are thinking that, because he had mental problems but the store in Mebane still sold him the guns, they are going to enact a waiting period on long guns. Keep your eyes open, you may not be able to buy long guns the way you are used to.
> 
> *Of course, we have to suffer because the FBI NICS screwed up.*


Does the FBI National Instant Criminal Background Check System (NICS) have health records in it? Or just criminal records? :smt102 ,


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I have no idea. We apparently had someone denied for a mental issue once. I don't know if he commited a crime and that's how he found out or what, but they knew.


----------

